# iPhone du bureau avec double SIM



## macnewbie007 (18 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,
J’ai un iPhone 7 vieillissant (ralentissements, batterie à plat au bout d’une journée et seulement 32 Go de stockage). Je viens d’avoir un iPhone SE 2020 au boulot et j’ai vu qu’il gérait la double SIM. 
Du coup, je me demande si en commandant une esim auprès de Red, je ne pourrais pas en faire mon téléphone perso également. 
J’imagine qu’on doit pouvoir passer la SIM du bureau en mode avion le week-end et le soir tout en gardant la esim activée ?
J’imagine aussi que je peux installer mon compte Apple perso sur le tel pour retrouver mes photos, mes abonnements, mes applications achetées, etc… ?

Si je fais ça, est-ce qu’il y a des choses que je ne pourrai pas faire avec le téléphone du bureau (administré par l’entreprise) ou est-ce qu’il y aura des restrictions (type fonctions absentes sur le téléphone ou applications impossibles à installer) ?
Et surtout est-ce qu’à l’usage cette solution est pratique ?
Merci d’avance pour vos retours d’expérience et bonne journée !


----------



## LaJague (18 Mai 2022)

Si il est géré par l’entreprise ça va être compliqué et tu auras pas mal de restrictions


----------



## ericse (18 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,
Tu n'as droit qu'a un seul compte Apple par iPhone, et le mode avion arrête les 2 SIM (mais il y a un sous menu te permettant de désactiver une ligne provisoirement). En pratique c'est rarement possible de mixer usage perso et pro si l'entreprise gère ton téléphone, il faudrait qu'ils te laissent le gérer et mettre ton compte Apple dessus, en ne fournissant que la SIM.


----------



## Gwen (18 Mai 2022)

C'est possible, mais, car il y a gros MAIS, il faut que l'entreprise n'ait pas bloqué les modifications sur ton iPhone. 

Tu peux parfaitement avoir plusieurs comptes Apple, néanmoins, concernant les photos, un seule sera actif. Pour les mails, contacts, taches, les deux comptes peuvent facilement cohabiter.

Tu peux également acheter des applications avec ton compte perso; mais il est mieux de n'utiliser qu'un compte pour les achats et mises à jour. Du coup, je pense que celui de l'entreprise peut passer en secondaire vu que tu ne dois pas être autorisé à acheter des apps avec.


----------



## macnewbie007 (19 Mai 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses. Il n’y a pas de compte Apple installé par l’entreprise. 
Avant de lâcher définitivement mon iPhone 7 et de commander une esim, je vais installer mon compte Apple et installer les applications que j’utilise habituellement pour voir pendant quelques jours si je subis certaines limitations !


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2022)

S’il n’y a pas de compte Apple je pense que tu dois être libre de faire ce que tu veux avec cet appareil. Installer  ton compte et charger tes applications devrait être transparent et simple.


----------



## ericse (19 Mai 2022)

S'il n'y a pas de compte Apple de l'entreprise et que tu peux installer le tien, alors c'est ton iPhone et tu peux faire ce que tu veux avec


----------



## MrTom (21 Mai 2022)

ericse a dit:


> S'il n'y a pas de compte Apple de l'entreprise et que tu peux installer le tien, alors c'est ton iPhone et tu peux faire ce que tu veux avec


Justement non, le contenu stocké sur un matériel fourni par une entreprise appartient également à l’entreprise. Dans le cas d’un problème avec ton employeur, ils ont le droit de consulter tous les contenus sur ton appareil et de les utiliser contre toi.

Il me semble indispensable d’avoir un téléphone pour soit et un téléphone à part pour le boulot.


----------



## ericse (21 Mai 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> Dans le cas d’un problème avec ton employeur, ils ont le droit de consulter tous les contenus sur ton appareil et de les utiliser contre toi.


Sans avoir le mot de passe du compte Apple de l'iPhone ils ne vont pas aller loin, qu'ils aient le droit ou pas 

Après il ne faut pas négliger l'article 2276 du Code civil, sinon il faut encore que la compta retrouve la facture d'origine, qui n'existe pas toujours dans les locations de flottes de téléphones... Bref ce n'est pas toujours si simple et en pratique celui qui possède le mot de passe peut faire ce qu'il veut du téléphone (éventuellement en en subissant des représailles, mais c'est une autre histoire).


----------



## Gwen (21 Mai 2022)

Et au pire, il peut faire 10 essais de mot de passe faux et effacer le téléphone


----------



## love_leeloo (22 Mai 2022)

si l'option est configurée


----------

